# [W] Rhino (+CSM)[H] Ogres, Nids and various other things or cold hard cash



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking for either a vanilla marine or chaos marine rhino either on sprues or in a state that I could rip the front and doors off (So I can stick some shiny Alpha Legion doors on it) 

I have a bunch of older edition fantasy ogre stuff, all painted to some degree - most completed though:

14 Ogres in 2 units
4 Ironguts
3 Metal Yhetees
Metal Hunter
2 Metal Sabretusks
Loads of Gnoblars
Ninja Maneater.

and a variety of tyranids both metal and plastic painted black with dark red joints and carapaces edged with metallic blue:

Hive tyrant (Metal/Plastic, slightly converted, has a carnifex head)
7 or 8 CC warriors
similar number of ranged warriors
20-30 odd hormagaunts
20-30 termagants
20ish Genestealers
2 Carnifexes
Couple of Lictors
3 Raveners
3 metal Biovores with a bunch of sporemines

Also have some odds and ends like a Blood Angel CC squad (made from GW Direct veterans - each one is unique) that's half painted
Human Blood Bowl team
Metal BA Characters - Mephiston, Dante and Tycho (the ooooold ones)
10 or so metal blood angel/ space marine veteran bodies (the ones from GW Direct back in the day)

In addition to a rhino I'm also after other Chaos Marine stuff pref unpainted but the state of build isn't a problem. Primarily LF Heldrakes, bikers, havoks and a Maulerfiend but would consider other stuff too.

I'm based in Poland but most of the stuff is located in the UK (back home for Christmas.) 

Oh, and if you have a Rhino and just want cash, drop me a pm with how much you want for it.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey, sadly I don't have the Rhino you're after, but I do have:
- 2 missile launcher havocs (one pewter and one converted from a SM dev)
- 10 Chaos Terminators
- 9 Thousand Sons
- Huron Blackheart

They are all built and painted. If you are perchance interested in any of them, let me know.


----------

